# Dog Blog (cartoon) this is cute!



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

Just thought this was cute and thought I would share it.

Paula


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The picture didn't show.....:frown:--but I love your avatar pix!:biggrin1:


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

*let's try this again*

Ummm...I can see it. I try it again.










Paula


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute!---I'm glad you re-posted it!:laugh:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:laugh: ound: :laugh:

That's great.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, that is US!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound: ound: Very cute


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Paula~
Very cute! and I can't get over how much your dog looks like my Daisy!
Too bad Daisy won't leave a top-knot in....


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havahav said:


> Ummm...I can see it. I try it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I love it!! ound:


----------

